# Whats A Fluval 303 Rated For? Tank Size Wise



## ...Jay...

I'm looking through boxes and boxes of aquarium stuff, and trying to figure out how to filter this 75g. I found a fluval 303, but it doesn't have a box, so I dont know what its rated for. I also found a huge empirer hob that has the box,but says nothing about tank size rating. I'd rather just use the fluval if its enough without the emperor, and try some low light plants. I hear surface aggitation is bad for that, cause it releases the co2. anyway...

I still have more to look through, so something better might come up. Just seeing if anyone knows if the fluval 303 is enough for the 75g. It will have up to 8 reds. But they are still tiny, so I'm expecting to lose a couple throught the teenage nipping age, but who knows.


----------



## Bawb2u

Same flow rate as the 305, 185GPH. Theoretically for a 70 gallon tank. I actually prefer the older '03 style filters over the '04's and '05's. I find them to have a better motor and are easier to work with.


----------

